# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Autonomous Gen 2, electric autonomous transport vehicle, Einride, Gothenburg, Sweden

## Airicist

Developer - Einride

einride.tech/autonomous/vehicles

----------


## Airicist

Einride - Future of transport

Published on May 3, 2017




> This is not a company, it’s a movement. Einride is installing the world’s first completely emission-free, road-based transportation system with the help of the T-pod.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the T-pod

Published on Jul 7, 2017




> The world's first electric transport vehicle designed for remote human operation and driverless functionality.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Einride’s T-Pod self-driving transport EV gets a full-scale prototype"

by Darrell Etherington
July 4, 2017

----------


## Airicist

New year, new adventures

Published on Jan 26, 2018




> The T-pod has left Europe.

----------


## Airicist

The arrival of the T-pod in the U.S.

Published on Feb 12, 2018




> When the T-pod arrived in the US after three weeks at sea.

----------


## Airicist

T-pod autonomous mode

Published on Feb 23, 2018




> The T-pod driving at AstaZero in Borås, Sweden.

----------


## Airicist

The T-pod arriving to Detroit for NAIAS

Published on Mar 15, 2018




> The T-pod arriving to the North American International Auto Show in Detroit, Michigan.

----------


## Airicist

Einride and NVIDIA

Published on Mar 29, 2018




> Einride’s T-pod all-electric, self-driving transport vehicle uses the NVIDIA DRIVE platform for its autonomous smarts.

----------


## Airicist

Intelligent movement

Published on Apr 11, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Driving with the T-pod

Published on May 11, 2018




> All-electric, Autonomous and Aware.

----------


## Airicist

Einride autonomous electric freight transportation

Published on Sep 16, 2018




> A cargo and freight company that designs and builds technologies for transportation systems.

----------


## Airicist

World's first fully autonomous and fully electric truck

Published on Apr 26, 2019




> 100% autonomous. 100% electric. The truck of the future. Soon on public roads for us in Jönköping, central Sweden.

----------


## Airicist

World premiere - Autonomous and fully electric truck on public road

Published on May 20, 2019




> The world premiere of the first autonomous and fully electric truck on a public road in Jönköpink, Sweden.

----------


## Airicist

Einride showcases multiple vehicles, one operator technology for autonomous electric transport (AET)

Apr 7, 2020




> Swedish technology company Einride showcases a new capability for the first time at a customer site: the ability for one remote Autonomous Electric Transport (AET) operator to switch between and control multiple vehicles. In the future, teams of remote operators will be able to oversee several autonomous Pods at once, switching to remote drive functionality on demand for more complicated or unforeseen maneuvers.

----------


## Airicist2

Introducing the Einride Flatbed Pod

Nov 19, 2021




> Customizable for countless applications, the Flatbed Pod brings the future of shipping to more industries. It fits a standard shipping container on the rear, and can be adapted for use with other specialized equipment.
> 
> With autonomous drive, remote oversight and driving capability over 5G, and an electric drivetrain for zero-emissions operation, it's a safer, more sustainable, and more flexible way to ship.

----------

